# plum tree



## gerry (Sep 24, 2001)

I have a 3 year old plum tree that bears no fruit because there are no other trees to pollinate it.This year I got one plum off the tree.Do you think it might start to bear fruit and when should it be cut back?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 24, 2001)

The fruiting problem may be due to the young age of the tree, if it is a crosspollenation problem, you may need to get another one.

As for pruning, that is probably an aesthetic opinion. 

Learn something of the craft first.

links to proper pruning.
http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=proper+pruning&geo=no&fs=web


----------

